# man electrocuted



## treeman75 (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake View man electrocuted in work accident


----------



## dts99 (Mar 9, 2012)

thats awfull i grounded a truck once, i was so glad nobody was anywere near it


----------



## arborjockey (Mar 10, 2012)

A lady drove off with her bucket in the air and ripped a pole down last month. The pole landed on a f350 ford and killed the driver. How she drove off with it up? ?? Im 2 lavy to look it up. Check ...West Hawaii Today .com if inclined

Big Island Chronicle » Blog Archive » Kona News 

Found it....see how rumors get started. My story above was told to me the day after the crash. Glad I looked it up.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 11, 2012)

Bet that guy in the bucket feels horrible


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 11, 2012)

"How she drove off with it up?"

Not impossible to do if you have to raise boom to dump a load of chips, and you are really tired or distracted, and even though you close the gate, you forget to lower the boom....
My old bucket had seperate indicator lights on the dash for the outriggers, but nothing for the lift.


----------



## treeman75 (Mar 11, 2012)

We are taking the EHAP course on Wed.


----------



## arborjockey (Mar 11, 2012)

I hate bucket trucks. Yeah great for a removal when you can pull up next to it but for pruning they suck. Hard on my lower back and they can't reach all the tree. Guys with bucket trucks think their n top of the world sometimes. A useful tool gut not something id put in my arsenal right away.:msp_mellow:


----------

